# Winter of the DEAD



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ok its been awhile since we posted a BodyBag video, heres one we were playing with this past winter,while out at the property...

http://twisteddementia.com/Video/Winter_of_the_Living_Dead.wmv


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good thang she was using a scope!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That was fun! Thank's


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Glad you liked it! we have a lot of fun playing with the videos, and let me tell you , it was like -3 out that day........ BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great video! Thanks forsharing it with us.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

-3 and you guys are playing, I mean filming outside.... You guys are nuts!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

It was a LOOOOOOOONG WINTER! plus when you dress in layers, its all good!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah yeah, nothing beats ******** playing with guns hunting zombies in the snow! LOL, great job!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

HEY who you calling *******!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL, only a ******* would have THAT kind of firepower!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Being interested in films and filmaking allow me to crituque a bit

Seeing how this was all done for just plain fun you did a great job!
Some nice angles, cool zombies, fairly funny and cool at the same time, gun firing shots sounded great! As for the plot, for being a short video it kinda rode around people killing zombies for fun almost. (Hence the line, "Get that one too!)

The only thing was I thought there could have been a little bit more dialogue and some of the firing shots seemed delayed.

Awesome job though!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Skeletonowl , thanx for the critiques, we would have loved more dialogue but you couldnt hear our voices over the chatter of our teeth....... the main purpose of our Videos is just having fun fun fun, we are firm believers in if its not fun why do it. you can google in Bodybag 911 video, bodybag xmas vid, bodybag ghosthunter spoof video and more..... fun fun fun


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I forgot who you was doing your video but he is certainly a pro. Please send me the codex on that video conversion please. LOL I would certainly love to use it for mine.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Great job


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Detahtouch, I forwarded your request to Derek.... Glad everyone liked it.....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Bodybagging said:


> Detahtouch, I forwarded your request to Derek.... Glad everyone liked it.....


Thank you but I don't think it will be easy for him to just give it out. The pro codex cost big cash. But thank you anyway.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*That must have been a lot of fun to do! Looked great.*


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

LOL Deathtouch, thats what HE SAID!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I forgot who you was doing your video but he is certainly a pro. Please send me the codex on that video conversion please. LOL I would certainly love to use it for mine.


Hey DeathTouch! Rob told me your looking for a codex, Send me a private message brother and We'll talk.


----------

